# DHCP auf Notebook (LAN-NIC/WLAN-NIC) WinXPsp2



## josDesign (27. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe einen Acer Travelmate 8006 mit 1GBit Kabel-NIC und einen Intel WLAN-NIC mit Intel PROset/Wireless Programm.

Ich habe das Problem das wenn ich mit dem Kabel verbunden war und dann mit dem WLAN-NIC auf meinen Accesspoint verbinden möchte (besitze 2 Stück: Netgear und Zyxel) das ich keine Daten zugewiesen bekomme vom Server (W2k3) oder bei Ausfall (Linux-Router).

Wenn ich nun allerdings den Kabel-NIC deaktiviere dann bekomme ich auf einmal problemlos Daten zugewiesen.

Kann man dies irgendwie verhindern? Gibt es Tipps zu diesem Thema?

Danke im Vorraus,
jos


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Schon mal eine ipconfig /release bei der NIC gemacht bevor du die Verbindung mit dem WLAN aufnimmst?

Mfg Andre


----------

